# Beim Wiedergeben der Datei ist in Windows Media Player ein Problem aufgetreten.



## mhpch#145 (7. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich hab das Problem, das ich im "Windows Media Player" eine Videodatei vom Typ "Windows Media/Audio Videodatei"
nicht öffnen kann.
Er bringt mir dann immer oben genannte Fehlermeldung.
Unter "Eigenschaften" zeigt er mir an:

Methode:   Komprimiert
CRC-32    CFDC5B39
Index:     13                     

Was soll ich tun???


----------



## Darkknightrippper (7. Dezember 2011)

Hast du schonmal VLC oder Media Player Classic ausprobiert ?

Einige Videos kann ich auf dem WMP nicht gucken, aber mit Media Player Classic laufen die problemlos.


----------



## mhpch#145 (8. Dezember 2011)

danke für die Antwort...
hab auch schon versucht ein Codec-Pack für WMP zu installieren, funktioniert trotzdem nícht.
Auch den "Media Player Classic" hab ich schon probiert ohne Erfolg, bringt ne Fehlermeldung
"Falscher Parameter"


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Ging die Datei denn überhaupt mal, bzw bei jemand anderem?


----------



## ser0_silence (8. Dezember 2011)

CRC?! Dateifehler... DIe Datei ist kaputt?!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. Dezember 2011)

ffdshow codec pack und vlc installieren, wenns dann nicht läuft ist die datei korrupt


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

wenn es ein CRC-Fehler ist, dann ist die datei unbrauchbar.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. Dezember 2011)

nö
wenn es nen crc fehler ist, ist ein teil der datei unbrauchbar weil ein teil der entsprechenden blöcke irgendwelche fehler aufweist, den rest kann man lesen, mit entsprechenden tools rauskopieren etc...nur weil der wmp direkt am anfang den completten crc wert checkt oder was auch immer anmeckert, bedeutet es nicht das die datei kaputt ist.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

das ist mir schon klar! habe selber auch schon defekte dateien wiederhergestellt.
aber für einen laien etwas umständlich...
wenn es geht, einfach neu runterladen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

nur nebenbei: es heißt *Laie* - das Wort hat nix damit zu tun, dass man etwas verleiht...


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nur nebenbei: es heißt *Laie* - das Wort hat nix damit zu tun, dass man etwas verleiht...


 
klugscheisser 

aber danke für die info, hab mich nur verschrieben


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Es wäre halt ziemlich peinlich, wenn Du es einfach nur nicht gewusst hättest (was ja nichts Schlimmes ist) und das in einem offiziellen Schreiben oder Schule / Uni dann auch so schreibst - da es das Wort "Leihe" an sich ja gibt und es kein Tippfehler ist, wird es ja zB bei bei Word fatalerweise nicht als "falsch" angezeigt


----------



## dj*viper (8. Dezember 2011)

das war "autocorrect" vom iphone 


back to topic:

es wäre schön, wenn sich der TE wieder melden würde.


----------



## mhpch#145 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo mal wieder...

und zwar bin ich in der zwischenzeit dahintergekommen, das die Datei zip-kompriemiert war.
Also hab ich das ganze erstmal extrahiert und dachte dann klappt´s schon, aber leider kein Erfolg.
Bringt mir immer noch oben genannte Fehlermeldung.

Da ich die Datei bei musicload heruntergeladen hatte, hab ich mich mal schlau gemacht.
Da steht irgendwas mit "WMV-File (720x576) - *MS-DRM* (0xbrennen; unlimitiert kopieren;
unlimitiert ansehen) - 4 Lizenzen"
Schätz mal das der blöde Kopierschutz Probleme macht.
Hab auch schon ne e-mail an musicload geschrieben.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

An sich müsstest Du die Datei aber dann so oft anschauen und kopieren können, wie Du willst - nur brennen geht nicht.

Lad Dir die Datei doch nochmal runter, vlt war der Download nicht ganz korrelt. Bei Musicload kannst Du das über Deinen Account machen, da gibt es ein Menüpukt mit Deinen bisherigen Käufen, zumindest die der letzten paar Monate, wo Du das machen kannst. 

Oder kann es sein, dass Du die Datei schon auf mehrere PCs kopierst hast? Wegen der "4 Lizenzen" ^^ 


ach ja: Du hast Die Datei aber erst auf Platte entpackt und dann von da aus gestartet - oder hast Du sie einfach im Zip-Archiv/Ordner doppelgeklickt? Das geht evlt nicht, versuch es dann mal erst mit entpacken und aus dem Ordner, in den Du die Datei entpackt hast, starten.


----------



## mhpch#145 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort.
Werde ich dann morgen nochmal runterladen, hoffentlich klappts dann.
Erstmal die e-mail von musicload abwarten.
Hab die Dateien nur auf meinen Pc und auch nicht gebrannt, sondern direkt auf Festplatte runtergeladen.
Nachdem ich das gestern mit dem Entpacken tatsächlich vergessen hatte hab ich das heute gemacht.
(dachte daran liegts!)
Aber bringt mir immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung.
Auch im "Media Player Classic" hab ichs versucht wiederzugeben, aber ich hab dann nur "farbiges geflacker" als wäre 
die Datei verschlüsselt oder defekt...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

Also, das Flackern deutet normalerweise "nur" auf ein Codec-Problem hin. Alle Treiber aktuell? Den normalen Windows Media Player nochmal ausprobiert?


----------



## mhpch#145 (10. Dezember 2011)

Kein Bild, kein Ton, was macht das schon?
Hab jetzt echt die faxen dick!!!
Hab mir jetzt den ganzen sch*** nochmal runtergeladen!
funktioniert natürlich trotzdem nicht.
*kann nur jeden raten niemals was von musicload herunterzuladen!!*
mp3 funktioniert ja, nur musicvideos im wmf-format kannste vergessen, wegen so´n scheiß kopierschutz
der verhindert, das man die videos abspielen kann.
Wer diesen dreck kopierschutz erfunden hat gehört einfach erschossen!!!
Ist mir jetzt auch egal. 
Ich werde mir nie mehr was bei musicload herunterladen, kanste vergessen!!!
In Zukunft lade ich mir nur noch videos ohne kopierschutz und völlig kostenlos 
z.B. bei youtube oder my video. (z.B. mit my video to mp3 converter)
Kostet nix und funktioniert wenigstens.
Und wer sich wundert, dass es immer mehr Raupkopien von Musik usw. gibt
ist selbts schuld, wenn er kostenpflichtige Downloads immer wieder mit so´n
drecks kopierschutz anbeitet!!

Trotzdem noch danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------

